
Work from home is here to stay after coronavirus - praveenscience
https://www.cnbc.com/2020/05/11/work-from-home-is-here-to-stay-after-coronavirus.html
======
EGreg
So let’s count the benefits:

No more wasted times commuting

More time spent with family

Men and women equalize pay and home responsibilities

Personal freedom and comfort

Cuts down on the #1 source of fossil fuel pollution

Benefits for employers:

Geographical restrictions lifted

Bigger talent pool

Save on office space, equipment, workers comp insurance

Save on transportation subsidies (parking spots etc.)

